# Ai grija de tine dragutul meu.



## mike2008

Hello
I received a text message from my friend, she's Romanian. I've tried to translate it but I still can't make sense of this one sentence.

"Ai grija de tine dragutul meu."

I would be great full if someone could translate it to English please.
Bye.


----------



## Kraus

Welcome to the WRForum!

The sentence means "Take care (of yourself), my dear/darling"


----------



## mike2008

Thankyou very much for your help Kraus, I am so happy.


----------



## Zamolxis

- when receiving such message, who wouldn't? _(sounds even sweater in Romanian than it does in English)_


----------

